# Saturday night plans



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello

Just wondering if there are plans for anyone to get togetheir this evening? I'm at a loose end and coming up this afternoon to my hotel.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure yet. Me and Elliott will be leaving in a bit. Commenting so I'm subscribed and can see what everyone else is up to. Pretty sure we will be having food at some point in the complex near the Ricoh


----------

